# A little John Prine tune during warm-up - Angel from Montgomery



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

While working on my own project today my friend Shelley and I took a stab at this great John Prine song.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nicely done. Good work to both of you. Great voice and beautiful fiddle playing.

My 12 year old daughter started violin in September and she is progressing far faster than I ever expected. She loves it and practices every day. I hope she and I can play together like this soon!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

Zed - keep her at it...encourage the guts of her. My older daughter is taking up guitar, but the friends and the Ipad tend to get more attention lately, and she was progressing very quickly as well...and she sings like and angel...Last night we unplugged the wifi to smarten one of the boys up...all the sudden she is practicing guitar ;-)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

One of the boys? And a girl? How many kids do you have?

(Full disclosure: We have 4 kids - and all are doing 1 or 2 instruments!)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job. Sweet vocals man.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks.

4 kids - 2 boys, two girls, a dog and a rabbit ;-)


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done buddy and also Shelly. Enjoyed that very much. Great vocals


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! Very enjoyable!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice job , well done !


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, I always thought if you played left handed you had to start at the end of the song and work your way to the beginning. Too cool! 
Really tho, beautiful work.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Hah - I don't play left - the cam on my iMac does that for some weird reason ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

b-nads said:


> the cam on my iMac does that for some weird reason ;-)


I can see that now with your Expos cap.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

nice relaxed home brew you created there!


----------

